# Feb 2nd is more than some hairy varmint and his shadow !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a few hours early on this, but I would appreciate it if you allwould take a minute and wish our #1 member a happy birthday. For all you do for us Sir..Happy Birthday Chris Miller ! Q left our present for you in the back yard... I hope it's still hot !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Chris. A big thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chris ! May you see your shadow today....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez a year gone bye already, Happy Birthday.

I wrapped the present up in some tortillas Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Happy Birthday Chris ! May you see your shadow today....


 Sorry meant to say NOT see your shadow. Doh !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS!!!!!

let m know if you need some hot sauce for them tortillas









Hmm, 31, good lord, my Swift is older than you......









p.s. doesn't look like I'm coming through this weekend due to the weather.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Happy birthday Chris.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, fellas.

Looks like i was not alone though:

http://www.predatortalk.com/calendar/1-community-calendar/day-2012-02-02

Ruger - Happy Birthday man!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Ruger. I hope you had( and are still having) a great one. "Party till you Puke"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ruger, trying to slip under the radar!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Ruger.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruger ! Sorry we missed ya !!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday (belated) to both of you guys. Thank you for your sharing your knowledge and stories.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy birthday Chris---you too Ruger.

Miss K and my younger brother were born Feb 2nd too. YIKES!!!! Those ground dwell'in rodent type people are all around me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Happy birthday Chris---you too Ruger.
> 
> Miss K and my younger brother were born Feb 2nd too. YIKES!!!! Those ground dwell'in rodent type people are all around me.


A late happy birthday to Miss K and your brother too.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I didn't see my shadow!


----------

